# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  hỏi về cắt oxy ga

## duyvinh101

em gà về oxy ga quá mong các bác giúp đỡ
em đang muốn làm 1 máy  oxy ga bằng mach3 nhưng ko hiểu lắm
em muốn hỏi 
1- dùng phần mềm gì để xuất code, dùng sheetcam dc ko ạ? để cổng xuất code ở pos nào ạ
2- trên mach3 em cần dùng mấy relay để điều khiển cho việc đóng mở van khí
3- khi cắt thì đóng van khí cho tất cả các van xả khí ra luôn được ko ạ rồi mồi lửa luôn
4- cắt  oxy ga thì có cần trục z không và có cần thc ko ạ
em gà quá, bác nào có kinh nghiệm bớt chút thời gian chỉ giáo em với ạ

----------


## CKD

Câu hỏi của bạn đọc qua thấy có vẻ bạn chưa tìm hiểu gì đã vội hỏi rồi.

Sheetcam là soft chuyên phục vụ cho cắt tấm bằng rất nhiều phương pháp. Sheetcam cho phép can thiệp khá sâu để thích nghi với hầu hết controller.

Mach3 cũng cho phép can thiệp rất sâu để có thể điều khiển các IO theo ý muốn.

Máy diy là máy tự phát triển, nên hầu như không có máy nào giống máy nào. Nên không thể copy & paste để chạy. Người làm máy muốn chạy ngon thì phải cộng tác với người giỏi hoặc tự mình phải tìm hiểu để giỏi.

Và để làm được các chuyện đó thì đòi hỏi phải tìm hiểu đủ sâu.

----------

